# Siri- Or Siri Like - App On Android Needed



## papau (Sep 13, 2011)

Now that iPhone's "Siri" has been Hacked for Android, could the Siri engine be used in an Android app? The French mobile development company Applidium has reverse engineered the protocol that the iPhone 4S uses to communicate with Siri's servers. Applidium's developers have published a brief technical explanation of the protocol and some sample code that demonstrates how to use the service to tap into Siri's hosted speech-to-text conversion capabilities.

Their https://github.com/a...r/siriClient.rb sample Siri client is implemented in Ruby. They also provide code for a really simple command line tool that uses the Speex library to generate properly encoded audio data to transmit to Siri. https://github.com/a.../Cracking-Siri.

Apple of course owns the servers and could shut down use by unauthorized users, killing the Siri connected android app - but is it worth a shot? Vlingo doesn't do any analysis of "intent" but does equate to Siri re voice commands, Edwin using the same Wolfram Alpha a knowledge engine that Siri uses does to get the information re math/weather/etc but is not as clean as vlingo. Google's Voice Actions can search the web, send texts, get directions, and it is built into standard Android, but again the ability to analyse intent is missing. Sonalight Text lets Android read incoming texts to you so you don't have to check them when your driving or otherwise unable to look at your phone, and will let you dictate text messages.Voice Actions Plus for Android can translate foreign languages and control basic phone functions like BlueTooth and volume, a few functions not in Siri. Speaktoit Assistant does do a bit of analysis so as to have a personality, allowing one to ask everyday questions like search the web and ask other everyday questions with a Siri like response (Jeannie by Pannous is like Speaktoit Assistant but not as finished - Eva/Evan claims to do a lot but is even less finished and has an inability to do simple question answering without multiple explanations).

We need a "Siri" like app.


----------



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

Yes it awesome. I also need that kind of app.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

I wouldn't mind having an app similar made (Iris is meh IMO) for us but I don't think I'd use it much.


----------



## LDubs (Nov 8, 2011)

Look for Jeannie, fka voice actions. Its pretty sweet.

Sent from my [P]URIFI3D Droid Bionic


----------



## fadepoint89 (Oct 10, 2011)

Get either Skyvi or Speak-to-it assistant. Have used both. They even have facebook and twitter integration.


----------



## zoe (Jun 15, 2011)

the work that applidium did requires a iPhone uid to be able to connect to the apple servers and get the same functionality as the native iOS app. so in theory they could create a version where you plug in an identifier and would be good to go. of course when apple detects multiple instances of the same device connecting they could block that permanently. it could work if you have a spare iPhone 4s laying around that you aren't using siri on at the same time, but that's still really more of a proof of concept type scenario

(___((_________# ~~~


----------



## SomeGuyDude (Jul 3, 2011)

Speak-to-It is probably the best bet. Skyvi is okay, but STI can do things like set alarms.


----------



## rpfarrah (Oct 9, 2011)

I keep Google Voice Search on my homescreen, just for this use. Vlingo is another one that works well, too.


----------



## I Am Marino (Jul 14, 2011)

I use Vlingo and works quite well.


----------



## Melon Bread (Nov 29, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I wouldn't mind having an app similar made (Iris is meh IMO) for us but I don't think I'd use it much.


Keep in mind Iris was developed in 8 hours to prove a point and still in Alpha.
Dextera has stated that it by no means a solid Siri replacement, and it is still currently being worked on to be more solid (http://blog.dexetra.com/iris-roadmap-and-features-in-the-making)


----------

